# Lynksys IP address



## Sula (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi Guys

My partner is visiting a mate and cannot access his Lynksys system cos his mate has forgotten his password! How can he find the router IP address to go into and find the password and hexkey?

Hope someone can help!

PS his router is wag54gs


----------



## cjessee (Aug 22, 2005)

His best bet is to reset the router to its factory settings. He will find a hole in the back of the router in which he can insert a paper clip in to reset the router. The hole should be labeled "reset." He should hold the reset button in for a good 10 seconds and then it will return the router to its original settings and reset the password to default. He will then have to re-setup the router with a new, known key.


----------



## Sula (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks for this - apparently a friend set up the system and never told him the password! Last night he was at the football and couldn't/wouldn't tell him what it was!


----------



## cjessee (Aug 22, 2005)

I wouldn't ask that friend for any more computer help. That's kind of mean.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

There is no way to "discover" the admin password of the router. Your course of action is to reset it to factory defaults and reconfigure. I'd also recommend you pick better "friends". :smile:


----------



## Sula (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks for the help guys and I agree - reset and do it yourself is a better and safer option


----------

